# Karpfensteaks!Wie?



## Alleskönner (5. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute!Ich wollte einen Karpfen in Steaks zerlegen,schön und gut aber was jetzt?Braten is klar aber was noch?Ich wollte mal was richtig gutes machen,nicht einfach in Mehl wenden....usw.Etwas im Backofen währe nicht schlecht dan mit einer feinen marinade oder wat weis ich|uhoh:.Könnte mir einer ein Rezept geben was schnell geht und was mit Zutaten geht die man normal schon im Haushalt besitzt(also ohnen großen Einkauf)#6
 Würde mich auf ein paar Rezepte freuen!


 Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karpfensteaks!Wie?*

Hallo Alleskönner,
  anbei mein Lieblingsrezept #6

  Karpfen in Malzbiersoße

  Zutaten für 4 Personen

  ca. 1 kg Karpfenfilet (ohne Haut),
  Suppengemüse (Möhren, Lauch, Petersilie, Sellerie, Zwiebeln),
  Salz,
  4 Pimentkörner,
  2 Lorbeerblätter,
  ca. 2-3 Eßlöffel Mehl oder Speisestärke,
  1 Kaffeetasse Senfkörner, 1,5 l Malzbier (Feldschlösschen Malz),
  0,5 l Hellbier,
  Die Zubereitung
  Die Karpfenfilets salzen und über Nacht kühl stehen lassen.

 Das Malzbier, das Hellbier, die Lorbeerblätter, Senfkörner, Pimentkörner und das Suppengemüse in einen großen Topf geben und 30 Minuten kochen lassen. Mit einem feinen Sieb wird der Sud von den Senfkörnern und dem ausgekochten Suppengemüse getrennt.

 Die so entstandene Soße (Sud) mit einer Mehlschwitze (oder Speisestärke) leicht andicken. Die vorgesalzenen Karpfenfilets in die kochende Soße geben und ca. 15 Minuten leicht kochen lassen.

  Mit Salzkartoffeln und viel Soße servieren


----------



## Alleskönner (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karpfensteaks!Wie?*

Dankeschön für die Antwort.Ich wollte aber den Karpfen jetzt am Abend machen,Malzbier und die anderen Zutaten hab ich garnicht da|peinlich.Ich probier es mal aus wenn ich die Zutaten hab hört sich nämlich lecker an#6.
 Binn aber auch noch offen für andere Gerichte!!


 <<<<Gruß Alleskönner>>>>


----------



## muddyliz (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karpfensteaks!Wie?*

Probier' mal das hier: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#karpfen
Wenn du Filets hast ohne Haut genügt auch 2-3 Stunden ziehen lassen.


----------



## Alleskönner (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karpfensteaks!Wie?*

Das klingt einfach und schnell,werde es morgen aufjedenfall mal ausprobieren#6.Werde dan schreiben ob es geschmekt hat.
 DANKESCHÖN!!!!


 <<<<Gruß Alleskönner>>>>


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karpfensteaks!Wie?*

Und denk dran, der Papa bekommt nur Rohkost!!! :q


----------



## Forellenudo (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karpfensteaks!Wie?*

@Ali
Ich mag den Karpfen aber nicht Roh :v  :q  :q 

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## soeketroete (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Karpfensteaks!Wie?*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> @Ali
> Ich mag den Karpfen aber nicht Roh :v  :q  :q
> 
> Gruß Udo #h



lol :q  #6  :q 
...ein echter Udo! #h


----------

